
Do you learn more from a resounding success or a crashing failure? - nreece
http://mckainviewpoint.com/?p=1698
======
nostrademons
This is why people write postmortems and reflect upon their failures.

Anyway, I'd think it should be fairly evident to anyone who's both succeeded
and failed that the successes teach you more. Problem is, you usually don't
have the choice between succeeding and failing. If you did, wouldn't everyone
just choose to succeed?

You have the choice between _trying_ and _not trying_. And you'll learn more
from trying and failing than you will from not trying. That's why people say
"Failure is a good teacher". It's not that it's a better teacher than success,
it's that it's a better teacher than not trying at all.

------
vital101
I expect to both succeed and fail. I try to learn as much from both as I
possibly can.

